# Does God have a sense of humor?



## NerdyCavegirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but this section is about books and the Bible is the best-selling book of all time. xD I'm lying here in bed now with insomnia and this little scene keeps going through my head: it's after Moses led the Jews out of Egypt and got the Ten Commandments from God, everyone is worshipping that golden goat statue (at least I think it was gold, I've never really just sat down and read the Bible yet, but I'm confused as to where they'd get all the gold if they were still walking back home), God says something like "hey stop doing that, it's ba-a-a-ad!" in epic thunderous God Voice, and everyone is all like "wtf did God just make a joke?" So is there anywhere in the Abrahamic texts where God cracks a joke or displays any sense of humor?  I don't mean to offend anyone, I'm just curious about....really almost every imaginable topic. xD


----------



## kennyc (Nov 25, 2015)

Well god and the bible being a creation of the minds of men....


----------



## KC Trae Becker (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but it's a golden calf, not a golden goat. The goat is from a different story and was used to carry away sin into the desert.

As far as the God of the bible having a sense of humor, there have many people who have found great humor in the bible and even think God has a powerful sense of humor. If people aren't sensitive to a little irreverence, most comedians have several bible/religious jokes. And if you don't mind a lot of irreverence Monty Python has even made whole movies on the subject. A more recent example of religious/ biblical humor is the movie Dogma, but that is not a movie for the religiously sensitive.

Just google humor and the bible, you'll fund tons of material, not matter what your tolerance level.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 25, 2015)

Of course God has a sense of humor. Why else would He have invented animals like the platypus?


----------



## Devor (Nov 25, 2015)

It is flatly stated in the Psalms that God created much of the wildlife under the sea just to "play."


----------



## Russ (Nov 25, 2015)

Martin Luther certainly thought so.

“Whenever the devil harasses you, seek the company of men or drink more, or joke and talk nonsense, or do some other merry thing. Sometimes we must drink more, sport, recreate ourselves, and even sin a little to spite the devil, so that we leave him no place for troubling our consciences with trifles. We are conquered if we try too conscientiously not to sin at all. So when the devil says to you: do not drink, answer him: I will drink, and right freely, just because you tell me not to.”


----------



## Mythopoet (Nov 27, 2015)

We couldn't have a sense of humor if God didn't. Simple as that.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, I write about fictional gods in my novels, and some of them certainly have human sensibilities, including a sense of humor. My Iron Pen story, A Winter to Remember, is published in the anthology, and in it, I wrote a story about the Norse gods, and I'd like to think if they were real and they read the story, they'd have a hearty chuckle at how I portrayed them.  The thing about portraying God in any fiction is not in whether He has a sense of humor, but in whether readers do. Going back to the Norse gods, who are portrayed in historical literature as sort of superpower-wielding humans with relatable urges and motivations, the Bible focuses more on morality. The book of Daniel, for example, isn't a tale meant to entertain, it's about the journey of a group of young men and how they overcame a hopeless situation through their intrepid relationship with God.  The Poetic Edda isn't really an example of morality, as much as it's a heroic tale.  I think if one simply inserts humor into the moral stories of the Bible, one runs the risk of alienating readers who take the deeper messages very seriously, where no one's likely to argue about a writer injecting some really human observations and humor into a scene taking place in Valhalla.  At least, I hope they don't, because no one's argued yet, and most folks seem to find the tale amusing. But then again, most people probably don't feel they have a personal relationship with Tyr and Freya, and so my jokes don't offend them on a personal level.  I'd tread carefully.


----------



## teacup (Nov 27, 2015)

If someone believes in God but thinks he doesn't have a sense of humour then they've never seen the Platybelodons. Just look at them!!!







But to actually answer your question of whether the Abrahamic texts show God having a sense of humour, I have no idea. I just wanted to post the pic lol.


----------

